# how to beat dark reapers



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

my freind has 10 dark reapers in his 1000 point list, and he just sits them in cover puts guide and fortune on them and starts shooing at my fire warriors or crisis suits and kills them cos of that weapon that instant kills them and ignores cover saves 
what should i do to get rid of them or lessen there effect on my army?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Get them in combat. Try a Kroot Horde  There's only so much that Dark Reapers can do against a Low Toughness/Armour Horde.


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

but he has 10 of them that 20 shots reroling killing on 2s i dont see how a kroot horde would get to them


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

How about a sky ray? Stay hidden and whittle them down.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Duci said:


> but he has 10 of them that 20 shots reroling killing on 2s i dont see how a kroot horde would get to them


20 Shots, can kill 20 of them max a turn. Turn up with 100 to the table, and he won't kill them all before in combat.

Alternatively, Pathfinders and Skyray lasertag-team work well.


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

well i dont have 100 kroot or any path finders 
but i do have a sky ray so ill try that next match thanks


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

If he puts them in a building for their cover(and a wider field of view) destroy the building. Thats what the guys in our gaming group do to my Dark Reapers. but then again they do get those lucky rolls too.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mechanise; keep your fire warriors in their transports for as long as possible, that way he can't kill them.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

And don't forget your Railheads or Ionheads. Those ordnance shots will do a number on Reapers.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Getting in a vehicle is a good plan.

The exarch is a real danger to crisis suits. The only thing you can really do is make sure they can't see you at all, because they can hit you with krak missiles ignoring cover. You can get somewhere by using shield drones to take the hits for your suits, but just standing behind a big tank is generally safer, and having the tank send submunitions into the reapers.

Don't get a skyray to handle reapers. There's nothing particularly bad about it (though a railhead is simply better, always) but the skyray just isn't very good at killing infantry in cover. That isn't what it's for.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Can suits deepstrike - I think they can if so do that behind them and shoot them with missle's and plasma.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

You don't have to show up with 100 kroot; just ENOUGH to keep him occupied. Reapers are expensive - if your opponent wastes three turns with them shooting at kroot, it frees up the rest of your army to do other things.

Don't leave the kroot by themselves though, otherwise DA or guardians will turn them into a big pile of meat. I've never seen them used, how do kroot hounds work? Maybe they'd help if they have cavalry charge distance ..


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Out range him, surly there must be some guns into the tau army that can out shoot them.

The Kroot idea seems pretty good, but i would Fish of Fury (i think it's called that) right up to his Dark Reapers, he/she won't be able to take out your tanks there only str 5 unless he/she takes an EML (eldar missile launcher).


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

I would say "stop cheatin" 
you can only have a max squad size of five for dark reapers
If he splits em up it still reduces their effectiveness, due to being only able to fortune/guide one of them.

peace out:victory:


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

i just drop pod dreads on them but he must not have many models if he has ten reapers get devil fishes and hammerheads kill what can hurt you then just tank shock the crap out of him lol till he runs


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

just hit him with a few network marklights....spend multi counters on -1 cover saves.. there goes his cover... then hit him with vepids ( jump packs, so move quick, hit at str 5 so 2+ wound and ap 3 good bye armour) problem solvered.....theoreticaly...still got to hit.


----------



## Juiceypoop (Jun 5, 2008)

dunno much about tau, but perhaps a unit of gun drones might be able to pin them?


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

he has 2 squads of 5 with the 2 of the guys that can fortune/guide them one in each squad 
i tried using a skyray and failed due it it not firing at them and it going up against other vhicals 
i have just got a 3rd hammerhead so i think i will take 3 in my next match


----------



## LOKI_DE (Dec 30, 2008)

btw if my army goes against kroot ill just get em in range of ma guardians and mow them down. and plus duci you won that game. i need to get better stuff but my dark reapers are meant to take on marines cos i hate them.


----------



## pylco (Jun 2, 2008)

blast him with artillery everything you have ( it's an IG thing, but it will work) , move quickly with tranports and have squads providing cover for advancing squads.
Just don't get locked on with the reapers and forget about his other units. Try a different approach, give him a something to shoot for his reapers, like a bait ( another IG thing) and focused on the rest of his army... think of your army's strengths and use them (shooting from afar with high strength weapons and stealth units) .

let us know of the outcome!!!! good luck!


----------



## xcom (Dec 27, 2007)

Whenever I go up against infrantry heavy Eldar I always kit out my Dark Angels with Flamers. Roll up in Rhino's and unleash a couple flame templates and a dozen bolter shots and dark reaper numbers drop instantly. Better yet DS a Dreadnought with Heavy Flamer.


----------

